# GBD x64 Hardware breakpoint support



## whiteglasses (Nov 20, 2010)

I can't set hardware breakpoint, only software.


```
(gdb) hb *0x400d70
No hardware breakpoint support in the target.

CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU            5120  @ 1.86GHz (1862.06-MHz K8-class CPU)
Features=<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
Features2=<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,DCA>
AMD Features=0x20000800<SYSCALL,LM>
AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
```

FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p1 Thu Oct  7 18:29:43 MSD 2010  amd64 custom kernel

GNU gdb 6.6 [GDB v6.6 for FreeBSD]
or
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 20, 2010)

Probably your gdb version doesn't support them
Try newer version

Also you can try my port of gdb 7.2:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=151077


----------



## whiteglasses (Nov 20, 2010)

killasmurf86
I tried you port, but result was the same.

"No hardware breakpoint support in the target."

Is there another debugger for C-application with hw-breakpoint support?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't think so.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 20, 2010)

Why can't you use software breakpoints? (just curious)


----------



## whiteglasses (Nov 22, 2010)

I need hardware watchpoint to debug my web server crash. Software watchpoints are very very slow.


----------

